# 2 Nigerians to kid soon



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have my 2 Nigerians who are going to kid soon.

First up is Cloven Trail Katy Cupcake. She is the Chamoisee with blue eyes and she is due Oct. 31. Second up is Buttin'Heads Satin Shamise. She is brown/tan buckskin and she is due Nov. 3. I can't wait. They were both bred to Helmstead Minis Bell'uomo before he left.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you better send Cupcake up here. What a pretty stout gal!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty girls. What are you hoping for? Are you going to keep any for yourself? I hope they go on schedule, are they experienced girls? Good luck, safe kidding!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What adorable chunks they are! I love that look. Praying for easy kiddings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'm hoping to keep a doe from each one. Of course DH doesn't know that yet.  Ask forgiveness not permission, right? 

Katy is an FF but Shamise is an old pro. Shamise is 8 years old now so I will definitely be keeping a doe from her. While she is in good health, you never know when something may happen and she can no longer kid.

I'm hoping to have at least one doe from each. I have never had kids at this time of year so I'm not sure what will sell best. With Christmas being at the right time for weaning, I'm hoping that people will be looking for goat kids. Naturally I will be selective as always and ask a lot of questions but hoping the sales will be there of anyone I don't want to keep. I definitely can't have more than 5 goats permanently.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Everytime I see a ND, I just chuckle. They are the cutest little things. Now prego ones with the expressions on their face- a questioning look on their face.. just makes me chuckle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy, safe kidding! Thinking pink for you!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

They are so adorable! I hope they have a safe and easy kidding! If Cupcake kids on Halloween, I bet whoever buys the kids will name them Halloweeny names, haha!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both look to have multiples in there! I hope you get your baby girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I hate the waiting now that it is getting so close!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are adorable, hoping for healthy uncomplicated babies for you.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I have my 2 Nigerians who are going to kid soon.
> 
> First up is Cloven Trail Katy Cupcake. She is the Chamoisee with blue eyes and she is due Oct. 31. Second up is Buttin'Heads Satin Shamise. She is brown/tan buckskin and she is due Nov. 3. I can't wait. They were both bred to Helmstead Minis Bell'uomo before he left.


Beautiful does! Cupcake just looks like I need to hug her LOL. Thinking pink for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, Miss Katy Cupcake is in the kidding pen. We have a tight udder and goo!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

How exciting! Be sure to post some pics of the kids when they get here. Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers for a safe delivery!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! This one is my FF. So I have been praying that it goes textbook. At least I have 2 vets that offer emergency service if needed.


----------

